# Nice going Pal



## Brad_Nailor

Based on your review, I have no idea what this item is, or what its used for, or what you even think about it..I think it's some kind of aglinment/setup jig? If you are going to write a review it might make sense to explain a little what the item is, and what its used for, and maybe touch on a few topics like quality of construction and materials, setup or assembly, difficulty of use, end results… Obviously, if it's a table saw or router, we all know what that is and what it's used for, but some of the more obscure items people might not know what it is.


----------



## tenontim

This is a good idea. I have a Delta contractor saw and will get the whole package one of these days, when I have a few hours to shut down for the up grade. These saws are a little difficult to get to the trunion bolts and do the adjustments. Here's the link for those (David) that don't know what you're talking about. http://www.in-lineindustries.com/saw_pals.html
Thanks for the post.


----------



## Radish

I was having issues with binding and burning during rip cuts with my Jet 10" contractor's saw. Some of these were addressed with the discovery that the UHMW plastic face on the left side of the rip fence was bowed. However, there was a misalignment of the blade with the miter slots, which this product quickly fixed. Well worth the money for this product.


----------



## Routerisstillmyname

*Based on your review, I have no idea what this item is, or what its used for, or what you even think about it..*
Sorry about that….....
The first picture says it all. 
quality of construction =100%
materials=Aluminum bracket, steal bolts
setup or assembly= as noted before, 5 minutes to install.
Oh yes, It's used to adjust the crappy trunnions that come with all contractor saws in super fine increments instead of using a wooden block.


----------



## Brad_Nailor

Oh, OK I get it …now the pictures make sense to me!


----------



## JasonWhite

Honestly, I wouldn't call the "cam" on the RIDGID TS3650/3660 useless. In fact, you really don't need PALS on that particular saw because the cam works to well-at least in my opinion. Just loosen the trunnion bolts (but take out any excessive slop), and the cam lever works just fine getting the miter slots parallel with the blade.

As for other contractor saws without this type of setup, however, I can definitely see the benefit of PALS.

By the way-if your saw was already aligned perfectly, why did you bother to put the PALS on it?

Jason


----------



## Dusty56

*Thanks to* the link provided by *tenontim* , your review now makes some sense. I didn't know if all the pictures of your alignment tools were the "pals" or what you actually paid $20 for . What does the price of gas have to do with your TS alignment ? *Ditto Toolpigs question.* Why bother wasting $20 ?


----------



## MyronW

I had the PALS on my first saw- a Craftsman contractor saw. They worked fantastic. When I lost that saw in the '03 fire that took my shop, I replaced it with a Ridgid that didn't need them. Now I have a Unisaw that doesn't need them, but if I ever buy another contractor saw, the PALS are going on before I ever cut a piece of wood on it.
By the way the A-Line-It system is a must-have for tool adjustment, with or without the PALS system!


----------



## Routerisstillmyname

if your saw was already aligned perfectly, why did you bother to put the PALS on it?

Good reason to have it is, every saw blade is slightly different and each time you change the blade you have to verify the alignment, and pals make it EZ/FAST if you have to realign.

It took a long time to get it perfectly aligned. And If I have to disassemble the saw, I don't plan on going through all that hassle.


----------



## a1Jim

Interesting review It's not a tool I was familiar with before your review. Thanks


----------



## OutPutter

It's probably just me but as out of date as that web site is, I would hesitate to make any kind of on line purchase. Checking their show schedule though showed nothing after 2007. Hmmmm…


----------



## LONGHAIR

Quote:

"Good reason to have it is, every saw blade is slightly different and each time you change the blade you have to verify the alignment, and pals make it EZ/FAST if you have to realign."

I really hope that you don't have to go through this? You shouldn't. If there is any difference in a blade that would cause a mis-alignment in the entire saw, I would love to know how it could happen. 
You could "in theory" have a blade that is bent/warped, but that is not a saw alignment issue, simply installing a good blade would fix that. 
Once properly aligned, the only thing that could ever change it is "technically" abuse. It is a solid adjustment that should never change. Now I'm not saying that you don't need to check it once in a while, especially if your machine gets moved around, but it shouldn't change unless it has been bumped into or maybe from being moved around the shop. But the blade change never effects it…..


----------



## Routerisstillmyname

Once properly aligned, the only thing that could ever change it is "technically" abuse. It is a solid adjustment that should never change.

Your statement is true with regard to trunnions which are constant but saw blades are not.
There isn't a calibration disk or a saw blade in the world that's 100% flat with respect to opposite end of each angle given a 360-degree angle. You can easily test this if you have an extreme accurate digital caliper and time to waste.
There will always be a variation even if it is only 0.001 and 90% of the time or better it will be within 0.002.
That is why when we calibrate/ adjust the trunnions, we use the same saw blade tooth ( front to back) and not the surface. 
So, you have saw blades surface that varies by at least 0.001 or 0.002 from tooth to tooth + digital or analog caliper that has + _ 0.01 then it all comes down to what an acceptable accuracy is for each individual or how often one might need to verify the calibration.


----------



## marcb

So you gave a 5 star review for an accessory you didn't use?


----------



## douglas2cats

I had those on my previous CMan contractor saw which was a real pain to adjust. They worked great although once adjusted I'd have to carefully remove one of the 2 PALs and replace it with the factory bolt. It interfered with the trunion being able to tilt all the way over to 45°


----------

